# Sports Survey



## bpaulsen1980j (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am conducting research on the way people follow sports. As a result, I’m in desperate need of volunteers for an online survey (less than 5 minutes in duration) on the topic. If you have any interest in helping me out, please check out the following link …

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=rinzDc_2f81szmeETjiJ4nRA_3d_3d

Thanks,
Ben Paulsen

P.S.
My most sincere apologies if this is viewed as spam, but I assure you there is no malicious intent behind my survey or this post. 

P.S.S.
Thank you so much to anyone who chooses to help with my research.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Alright, done Paulsen. Where's my $100 HJ?


----------

